

StatsD at Shopify - Titanous
http://www.shopify.com/technology/3709232-statsd-at-shopify

======
joelhaasnoot
Very interesting! Just yesterday started looking at using munin better, most
of the OS-level graphs tell me nothing useful (except maybe uptime). Running a
simple virtual server with little RAM, this might just be a good solution to
do more automation and measuring.

------
xal
Direct link to the statsd-instrument client library:
<https://github.com/shopify/statsd-instrument>

